# اختبار المواد



## سلام العالم (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 

اختبار المواد materials testing هو قياس خصائص المواد وسلوكها في شروط شتى، وتفيد النتائج المستخلصة من هذا القياس في تحديد المواد وصفاتها المميزة في مختلف الاستعمالات. يمكن أن يُجرى الاختبار على نموذج مصغر للآلة أو المادة، وقد يستعاض عن ذلك ببناء نموذج رياضي بالاعتماد على خصائص المادة وسلوكها المعروفين مسبقاً للتنبؤ بقدرات النموذج.
ثمة خمسة اختبارات رئيسة للمواد هي: الاختبار الميكانيكي واختبارات الخصائص الحرارية واختبارات الخصائص الكهربائية واختبارات تلف الصدأ والإشعاع والتلف البيولوجي والاختبارات غير المخرِّبة. وقد قامت هيئات وطنية وعالمية كالمنظمة العالمية للمعايرة International Organisation for Standardization (ISO) ومقرها جنيف والجمعية الأمريكية للاختبار والمواد American Society for Testing and Materials (ASTM) في فيلادلفية بوضع طرائق اختبار قياسية.
*الاختبار الميكانيكي*
يتعطل معظم الآلات والقطع ومكوناتها نتيجة تصدعها أو تشوهها الزائد. ومنعاً لحدوث هذا التعطل يقوم المصمم عادة بدراسات تحليلية على نموذج رياضي أو دراسات تجريبية على نموذج حقيقي لمعرفة مدى تحمل الآلة للإجهادات ولأوضاع العمل،كما يقوم باختبار المواد التي يجب تصنيع كل جزء من الآلة منها لضمان حسن أدائها، وفيما يلي بعض الاختبارات التي يمكن توظيفها للوصول إلى هذه الغاية.
*اختبار الشد والضغط:* تستطيل كل مادة عند تعرضها للشد strain وتنهار إذا ما استمرت هذه العملية. ويحدد اختبار بسيط للشد السكوني نقطة انهيار المادة بعد استطالتها. ويتطلب هذا الاختبار توافر عينة اختبار أسطوانية أو يكون جزؤها الأوسط أصغر قطراً من نهايتيها، وآلة اختبار تطبق مختلف الأحمال وتقيسها وتسجلها، ومجموعة مناسبة من المقابض grips للإمساك بعينة الاختبار. تقوم آلة الاختبار بشد جزء صغير من العينة (يسمى عادة مقطع الاختبار) شداً متسقاً ويستخدم بعدئذ مقياس الاستطالة extensometer لقياس طول جزء الاختبار (يسمى طول المعيار guage) عند مختلف الأثقال توصلاً لحساب الشد.





​(*الشكل -1) رسم تخطيطي لآلات الاختبار الميكانيكي *
*أ. آلة ذات حمل ثابت ب: آلة ذات معدل إزاحة ثابت ج: ألة ذات معدل حمل ثابت*​ 
أما اختبارات الانضغاط فتحدد استجابة المادة لحمل ساحق crushing أو لحمل استنادي كما في حالة دعامات المنازل ويكون للعينات شكل أسطواني ويكون الطول المعياري في اختبار الانضغاط مساوياً طول العينة كله.
ويجب الانتباه في هذه الاختبارات إلى وجوب إبقاء قطع الاختبار قصيرة وغليظة منعاً لانثنائها في أثناء الاختبار.
يمكن تصنيف آلات الاختبار التقليدية في ثلاثة أنواع هي: الآلات ذات الحمل الثابت constant load وذات معدل الحمل الثابت rate constant load وذات معدل الإزاحة الثابتrate constant desplacement ويبين الشكل - 1 رسماً تخطيطاً لهذه الأنواع الثلاثة. تستخدم الآلات ذات الحمل الثابت أثقالاً لتطبيق الحمل وقياسه في حين تستخدم الآلات ذات معدل الحمل الثابت وحدتي تحميل وقياس منفصلتين ويستخدم مكبس هيدروليكي عادة لتطبيق الأحمال، ويتم التحكم في آلات الاختبار ذات معدل الإزاحة الثابت بوساطة مسننات لولبية.
*اختبارا القص واللي السكونيين:* تشير اختبارات القص في مستو إلى قيمة التشوه في المادة نتيجة للقوى المطبقة مماسياً، وتطبق مبدئياً على المواد ذات الصفائح الرقيقة سواء كانت معدنية أو مركبة كاللدائن المقواة بألياف الزجاج. تتولد في اختبار اللي إجهادات شد على وجهي العنصر المعرض للي وتتولد إجهادات ضغط مقابلة على الوجه الآخر.
ويمكن استخدام هذا الاختبار في قياس مقاومة الشد للمواد التي يصعب إجراء اختبار الشد عليها مباشرة إذ يختلف تشوه المادة على وجهي العنصر المختبر باختلاف مقاومتيه للشد والضغط وبذلك يمكن معرفة قيمة مقاومة المادة للشد.
*اختبار قابلية السحب:* قابلية السحب ductibility هي سمة للمادة تبين قابليتها للتشوه تشوهاً دائماً نتيجة لتطبيق إجهاد عليها.
وتتشوه المادة عادة في البداية تشوهاً مرناً يزول بزوال الإجهاد الموضعي ثم يصبح دائماً. فمثلاً تأخذ أسطوانة فولاذية شكل عنق متطاول نتيجة شدها، وتكون المادة قابلة للسحب إذا كان هذا التشوه دائماً لا تعود معه الأسطوانة إلى شكلها السابق. ويمكن التعبير عن قابلية الأسطوانة للسحب بالشد وبتقلص المساحة في واحدة المساحة أو بالمتانة toughness التي هي كمية القدرة اللازمة لإحداث تشوه دائم في المادة.
*اختبار الصلابة:* يتم اختبار صلابة مادة ما hardness بضغط كرة فولاذية مقسّاة (اختبار برينيلBrinell)أو مخروط من الفولاذ أو الألماس (اختبار روكويل Rockwell) على سطح القطعة التي يجري عليها الاختبار. ويجري معظم اختبارات الصلابة باستخدام آلات تسجل قيماً اختيارية تتناسب عكساً مع عمق تغلغل الكرة أو المخروط في القطعة. ويجب الانتباه إلى أن اختبار صلابة المطاط واللدائن، وفق هذه الطريقة، لا يعطي نتائج ذات معنى لأن التشوه، نتيجة تغلغل الكرة أو المخروط، قد يكون مؤقتاً.
وينجز بعض الاختبارات دينامياً بإسقاط ثقل ذي قيمة معروفة من ارتفاع محدد ويتم ذلك عادة في الاختبارات المعدة لقياس تأثير الاحتكاك.
*اختبار الصدم: *تستعمل أكثر اختبارات الصدم شيوعاً نواساً ثقلياً متأرجحاً يضرب قضيباً ذا أثلام مصنوعاً من المادة المختبرة. ويستخدم ارتفاع النواس قبل الصدم وبعده لحساب القدرة اللازمة لتصدع القضيب وبالتالي لحساب قوة صدمه. وتتباين بعض المواد في مقاومتها للصدم بتباين درجات حرارة الوسط المحيط إذ تصبح شديدة القابلية للكسر في درجات الحرارة المنخفضة جداً. وقد أظهر بعض الاختبارات أن تدني مرونة المادة ومقاومتها غالباً ما يكون فجائياً عند درجة حرارة معينة تدعى درجة الحرارة الانتقالية للمادة.




​*(الشكل 2) اختبار ميكانيكي نوعي لمقاومة التصدع*​ 
*اختبار مقاومة التصدع:* أدت المتطلبات المتشددة المفروضة على المواد المستخدمة في برامج الفضاء إلى إجراء تبدلات أساسية في فلسفة التصميم، إذ طلب المصممون من المختصين في هندسة المواد تطوير اختبارات كمية قادرة على قياس نزوع مادة إلى التشقق crack واستبقيت الطرائق التقليدية لتحليل الإجهاد واختبارات خصائص المواد، ولكن تغيّر تعليل النتائج فأصبح معيار الانهيار failure هو النزوع المفاجئ إلى التشقق وليس إلى التكسر fracture (أنظر الشكل 2). لقد أظهرت الاختبارات أن الشقوق تحدد بالانفلاق، إذ تنفصل قطعتان من المادة، تقعان في مستوٍ شاقولي واحد، فتتجه إحداهما إلى الأعلى والأخرى إلى الأسفل، وبانزلاق الحواف، إذ تنشطر المادة في مستوٍ أفقي تتجه قطعة منها نحو اليسار والأخرى نحو اليمين، وبالتمزق، إذ تنشطر المادة فتتحرك قطعة قطرياً إلى الأعلى نحو اليسار وتتحرك الأخرى قطرياً إلى الأسفل نحو اليمين.
*اختبار تغير الأبعاد:* تغير الأبعاد creep هو التبدل البطيء في أبعاد المادة نتيجة لإجهاد طويل الأمد. تطبق على المادة في اختبار تغيّر الأبعاد أثقال أقل من تلك التي تحدث صدعاً آنياً، ويقاس تشوه الأبعاد عادة باستخدام مقياس التمدد في مدة معينة يبقى فيها الحمل ثابتاً.
كما يقاس في الاختبار ذاته زمن الانهيار تابعاً لمستوى الإجهاد في شكل منحن يسمى منحني التمزق الناتج من الإجهادstress rupture أو التمزق الناتج من تغير الأبعاد، ويستفاد من هذا المنحني في استقراء سلوك المواد والتنبؤ به مستقبلاً. وأخيراً تجدر الإشارة إلى وجود بعض المواد التي تستعيد أبعادها الأصلية بعد زوال الإجهاد المؤثر فيها وتسمى المواد اللزجة - المرنة viscoelastic. 
*الكلال:* يعرف الكلال fatigue بأنه انهيار المواد نتيجة تطبيق الإجهادات عليها تطبيقاً متكرراً . ويقاس باختبارات ميكانيكية تتضمن تطبيقاً متكرراً. لإجهادات مختلفة تراوح بين قيمتين صغرى وعظمى على نحو دوري، وتستخدم معظم آلات اختبار الكلال ثقلاً دواراً غير منتظم لتوليد هذا الحمل الدوري. ويقال إن المادة تعاني كلالاً منخفض الدورة إذا انهارت عند 10000 دورة أو أقل.
تكون الإجهادات التي تتعرض لها المادة عادة ذات طبيعة عشوائية وليست دورية ولهذا تم تطوير عدة نظريات للتلف الناتج من الكلال التراكمي comulative fatigue damage لتمكن الباحثين من استقراء سلوك المادة تحت تأثير إجهادات عشوائية اعتماداً على معطيات الاختبار الدوري. ولأن معظم هذه النظريات غير قابل للتطبيق على أكثر المواد فقد استخدمت في مخابر اختبار المواد تقانة جديدة نسبياً تتضمن تطبيقاً ميكانيكياً لإجهادات كلال عشوائية موافقة إحصائياً للشروط الفعلية.
يتضمن كلال المواد عدداً من الظواهر منها الانزلاق الذري atomic slip وابتداء التشقق وانتشاره. ولهذا فإن اختبار الكلال قد يقيس عدد الدورات المطلوب لإحداث شق إضافة إلى عدد الدورات اللازم لانهيار المادة.
*اختبار الخصائص الحرارية*
ويتناول الناقلية الحرارية والحرارة النوعية والتمدد الحراري.
*الناقلية الحرارية:* إن الحرارة التي تسري في جسم صلب بانتقال الإلكترونات الحرة انتقالاً فيزيائياً وباهتزازات الذرات والجزيئات تتوقف عن السريان عندما تتساوى درجات الحرارة في جميع نقاط الجسم الصلب وتتساوى كذلك مع درجة حرارة الوسط المحيط. ويحدث سريان إجمالي للحرارة في الجسم (عند الوصول إلى حالة التوازن الحراري) يعتمد في قيمته على التباين الحراري بين مختلف نقاط الناقلية الحرارية تجريبياً بتحديد درجة الحرارة تابعاً للزمن على امتداد طول القضيب أو على سطح صفائح مسطحة، في حين يتم التحكم آنياً في الدخل الخارجي والخرج الحراريين من سطوح القضيب أو من حواف الصفيحة.
*الحرارة النوعية:* تعرف بأنها الحرارة الممتصة في واحدة الكتلة لإحداث تغير بقيمة درجة واحدة للحرارة. وتقاس الحرارة النوعية للمواد الصلبة عموماً بطريقة الغمر drop method التي تتم بغمر كتلة معروفة من المادة ذات درجة حرارة معلومة في كتلة من الماء لها درجة حرارة معروفة القيمة ثم قياس درجة حرارة توازن المزيج الناتج.
تحسب عندئذٍِِ الحرارة النوعية بقياس الحرارة التي امتصها الماء والوعاء وتكون مساوية للحرارة التي أطلقتها المادة الساخنة.
*التمدد الحراري:* يقاس التمدد الحراري بطريقة خطية ويعرف بأنه التغير في واحدة طول المادة الذي يسببه تغير درجة الحرارة بقيمة درجة واحدة. تتم هذه القياسات بوساطة المجاهر لأن مواد كثيرة لا يزيد تمددها على أجزاء من المكرومتر.
*اختبار الخصائص الكهربائية*
يتطلب فهم الخصائص الكهربائية شرحاً موجزاً لنظرية سحابة الإلكترونات الحرة للناقلية الكهربائية لأن الناقلية الكهربائية هي سريان تيار من الإلكترونات في جسم صلب. وبعض المواد كالمعادن نواقل جيدة للكهرباء لامتلاكها إلكترونات حرة ليست مرتبطة ارتباطاً دائماً بالذرات بل تؤلف سحابة إلكترونية حول الذرات وتكون حرة الحركة داخل الجسم الصلب في حين تكون هذه الإلكترونات مقيّدةً، إلى حد ما، في مواد أخرى كاللدائن ولا تؤلف سحابة إلكترونية حرة لذلك فهي تقاوم مرور التيار.
وتؤثر الحرارة في الناقلية الكهربائية للمواد الناقلة والعازلة. وفي حين تنخفض ناقلية المواد الناقلة مع زيادة الحرارة فإن الناقلية الكهربائية للمواد العازلة تزداد مع هذه الزيادة. وتؤدي زيادة درجة الحرارة إلى زيادة كبيرة في عدد الإلكترونات الحرة في مواد محددة مثل السيليكون والجرمانيوم والكربون التي تسمى أنصاف النواقل، فهي تعمل عوازل في درجة الصفر المطلق وتصبح ناقلة جيدة عند درجة حرارة الغرفة. وتغير الأشابة ناقلية المواد نصف الناقلة بتوفيرها عدداً من الإلكترونات الحرة.
تقاس ناقلية مادة ما عادة بتمرير تيار معروف الشدة عند جهد ثابت في حجم محدد من المادة وتحديد المقاومة بالأوم فتكون الناقلية الكلية مساويةً مقلوب المقاومة الكلية.
*اختبار تلف الصدأ والإشعاع والتلف البيولوجي*
ازدادت في الأعوام الأخيرة اختبارات انهيار المواد وتلفها عند تعرضها لأحوال بيئية محددة. وغالباً ما تدرس الخواص الميكانيكية والكهربائية لمادة ما قبل تعريضها لهذه الأحوال وفي أثنائها وبعدها لمعرفة تغير هذه الخواص مع تبدل الأحوال البيئية من حرارة ورطوبة وضغط أو كلها معاً.
*التآكل:* هو عملية كيمياوية يتم فيها نزع الإلكترونات من المادة وتكوين مركبات أكثر استقراراً مثل أكسيد الحديد الذي تكون فيه الإلكترونات الحرة أقل عدداً. تتكون مركبات التآكل عادة فوق سطح المعدن، فإذا كانت هذه المركبات قاسية وصماء وملتصقة جيداً بالمعدن يتوقف تطور التآكل، أما إذا كان المركب رخواً ونفوذاً فإن التآكل يتوالى بسرعة وباستمرار.
يجري اختبار التآكل للتحقق من عمل المعادن وغيرها من المواد بوجود محاليل كهربائية electrolytes مختلفة وذلك لتشابه عمليتي التآكل وتحليل المعادن كهربائياً.
وقد يتضمن الاختبار غمراً كاملاً للمعدن كما في حالة مياه البحر أو تعريض المعدن لضباب مالح كما في عمليات المعالجة الكيمياوية الصناعية، أو قرب المحيطات حيث يختلط الماء المالح بالضباب. وتغمس المواد عموماً في محلول كلور الصوديوم أو كلور الكلسيوم الممددين بالماء ويكون تركيز هذا المحلول خمسة بالمئة أو عشرين بالمئة أو قد يرش المحلول في حجرة تكون العينات فيها مدلاة حرة.
ويراعى في اختبار التدلي منع ناتج التكثف من أن يتقطر من عينة إلى أخرى، وتعرّض العينات لهذه البيئة بعض الوقت ثم ترفع وتفحص على أساس المظاهر المرئية للتآكل. وكثيراً ما تجرى اختبارات ميكانيكية - كميّة بعد تعريض المادة للتآكل للتحقق من تراجع المواصفات الميكانيكية للمادة. كما طورت أساليب اختبار أخرى لقياس تآكل المعادن عن طريق دراسة الغازات الخارجة من مسارب اللهب أو المداخن.
*الإشعاع:* يمكن اختبار المواد لمعرفة رد فعلها على أشعة إكس X الكهرمغنطيسية وأشعة غاما والموجات الراديوية والإشعاعات الذرية التي قد تحتوي على نترونات أطلقها اليورانيوم أو أي مادة أخرى مشعة. والمواد الأكثر تأثراً بهذه الإشعاعات هي البوليميرات polymers مثل المركبات العضوية كاللدائن والمطاط التركيبي التي لها سلاسل طويلة مؤلفة من تكرار وحدة كيماوية واحدة.
تجري اختبارات الإشعاع بتعريض المواد لمنبع مشع معروف مدة زمنية محددة ويمكن استخدام الروبوت لتعريض مواد الاختبار للوقود النووي في حجرة بعيدة ثم اختبارها بالطرائق التقليدية للتحقق من تغير خصائصها وفقاً لطول زمن تعرضها للإشعاع. ويمكن أن تعرّض عينات من الطلاء لإشعاع كهرمغنطيسي كأشعة الشمس لمدد طويلة ثم تفحص لمعرفة مدى تغير لونها أو تشققها.
*التلف البيولوجي:*
هناك اختبارات للتحقق من مقاومة المواد العضوية للفطريات والجراثيم والطحالب والطلاءات والمغلِّفات ومواد طلي خطوط الأنابيب وهياكل الأبنية، وكلها مواد معرضة للتلف البيولوجي.
عندما يكون التركيب البيولوجي للتربة في منطقة ما مجهولاً تعزل مستعمرات لفطورها أو جراثيمها أو طحالبها المختلفة وتحضن باستخدام تقانات مخبرية معيارية. ثم تستخدم في اختبار المواد لمعرفة التلف البيولوجي الناتج منها أو لاختبار فعالية مبيد فطري أو جرثومي.
فعند اختبار مقاومة الطحالب، على سبيل المثال، تؤخذ شرائح من المادة المراد اختبارها ويطلى بعضها بطبقة رقيقة من الفينيل vinyle ويترك بعضها الآخر من دون طلاء ثم تغمر في أحواض إنبات إلى جانب مستنبتات بذور الطحالب فيظهر في غضون أيام ثلاثة نمو طحلبي خصب على النماذج غير المطلية بالفينيل.
*الاختبارات غير المخرّبة*
جميع الاختبارات السابقة هي اختبارات مخربِّة destructive إذ تتلف العينة في أثناء عملية جمع المعلومات الاختبارية، ولهذا تكون مثل هذه الاختبارات مقبولة فقط في حالات وجود مصدرٍ لكثير من العينات، وتفضل الاختبارات غير المخرّبة عندما تكون العينة مرتفعة النفقة اقتصادياً أو عندما يكون تصنيعها مرتفع النفقة ومجهداً،ويذكر فيما يلي بعض الاختبارات غير المخربة:
*الاختبارات بالترددات فوق الصوتية:*
استخدمت الترددات فوق الصوتية لكشف عيوب المعادن الداخلية منذ عام 1928،ويمتاز أسلوب الكشف بهذه الطريقة بخصائص كثيرة منها الحساسية العالية للموجات فوق الصوتية التي تمكّن من كشف العيوب كشفاً سريعاً وتحديد أبعادها ومكان وجودها في المعدن وفي الوصلات ومنها قدرة هذه الموجات الكبيرة على النفاذ في المعدن إضافة إلى انخفاض نفقة الرقابة في هذا الاختبار.
*خواص الفحص بالترددات فوق الصوتية:*
يتجاوز تردد الموجات فوق الصوتية 20000 هرتز ولا تستطيع أذن الإنسان الإحساس بها، وهي تنتشر في المواد المتجانسة في خطوط مستقيمة نسبياً، وتنعكس عند حدود الفصل بين مادتين مختلفتين أو عند مصادفة بنيات غير متجانسة في المادة.
ويتم بث الموجات فوق الصوتية، وتسجيلها بأجهزة تحويل كهربائية صوتية. وأساس هذه الأجهزة مادة خزفية ذات مواصفات خاصة تتمتع بظاهرة الضغط الإجهادي التي تتلخص في أن الصفيحة المصنوعة من تيتانات الباريوم أو زركونات وتيتانات الرصاص تبدأ بالاهتزاز الميكانيكي تحت تأثير الجهد الكهربائي المتناوب الموصول بها، وتبث حزمة من الذبذبات بثاً عمودياً على سطح الصفيحة. ومن جهة أخرى تنشأ على السطوح المتقابلة للصفيحة الكهربائية،تحت تأثير التشوه الميكانيكي، شحنات كهربائية على شكل تيار كهربائي متناوب، ينتقل إلى أجهزة التسجيل، وعلى هذا المنوال فإن الصفيحة الكهربائية تحول الطاقة الكهربائية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية (بشكل ترددات فوق صوتية) وبالعكس، وتتوغل هذه الترددات في داخل المعدن المراد فحصه شريطة أن يزال الهواء بين سطحي تماس جهاز البث والقطعة المختبرة،ويوفر التماس الصوتي بينهما بتغطية سطح القطعة بطبقة من الزيت المعدني أو الغليسرين الصناعي.
*اختبار المواد بالصدى النبضي وبطريقة الظل:*
يتم فحص المواد بالترددات فوق الصوتية غالباً بطريقة الصدى النبضي، ونادراً ما تستخدم طريقة الظل. ففي الطريقة الأولى يتحدد العيب في القطعة المعدنية الخاضعة للفحص، بالشعاع المنعكس عن ذلك العيب ويتم تبيّنه على شاشة الجهاز الكاشف.أما في الطريقة الثانية،فيدل نقصان سعة الإشارة فوق الصوتية على العيب ومكانه.






*(الشكل -3): مخططات الاختبار بالصدى النبضي وبطريقة الظل*​


وتنحصر طريقة الاختبار بالصدى النبضي (الشكل 3) في تعريض القطعة المختبرة لنبضات فوق صوتية قصيرة (1) من جهاز البث (T) ثم تسجيل إشارات الصدى (2) المنعكسة عن العيب عند المستقبل (R)، ويدل على وجود العيب ظهور النبضة (3) على شاشة الكاشف.
وعند تبني طريقة الظل يكون دليل وجود العيب هو نقصان سعة الإشارة (4) المارة من جهاز البث إلى المستقبل، وتمكِّن هذه الطريقة من استخدام البث المتواصل لا البث النبضي، ويبين الشكل 4 مخططات النبضات على الأنبوب المهبطي، وتبدو على شاشة الجهاز من يسار الشكل إشارة السبر أو النبضة عند مخرج جهاز البث، ومن يمين الشكل وإلى طرف خط المسح النبضة المنعكسة عن الجدار المقابل للقطعة.




*(الشكل -4) مخطط النبضات في الأنبوب الإلكتروني *
وفي حال وجود عيب في القطعة فإن إشارة الصدى المنعكسة عنه تقع في المجال الكائن بين الإشارة السابرة والإشارة المنعكسة، وعندئذ يكون وضع إشارة الصدى على الشاشة موافقاً لعمق موقع العيب في المعدن وذلك وفق النسبة التالية:
Z1=t1Z2t2


على أساس 
t1 - الزمن اللازم بين الإشارة السابرة والمنعكسة عن العيب. 
t - الزمن اللازم بين الإشارة السابرة والمنعكسة.
z1- مسافة العيب عن سطح المعدن.
z2- سماكة المعدن من السطح إلى القعر.
ومع ازدياد أبعاد العيب تزداد إشارة الصدى المنعكسة عنه، وتتناقص سعة الإشارة المنعكسة عن الجدار المقابل،ويمكن أن تختفي تماماً إذا كان للعيب مسافة عاكسة كبيرة.
وإضافة إلى الأنبوب المهبطي، فإن أجهزة الكشف الحديثة تزود بتقنيات تنبيه آلي ذات مؤشر ضوئي أو صوتي تنبه إلى العيب، كما ظهرت مؤخراً أجهزة كاشفة مجهزة بحواسيب رقمية.
*أجهزة الاختبار بالترددات فوق الصوتية:*






*(الشكل -5) حساس مائل *​

*1- محول كهربائي 2- مخمد *
*3- هيكل حماية 4- جهاز إسقاط B: زاوية ميل*

تستخدم في اختبار المواد أجهزة نبضية لكشف عيوب المعادن تتألف من نماذج معيارية وتجهيزات مساعدة. ويزود جهاز الاختبار بالترددات فوق الصوتية بطائفة من الحسَّاسات sensors المائلة تكون فيها الصفيحة الكهربائية مائلة عن مستوى القطعة المراد فحصها (الشكل 5).
وإضافة إلى الحساسات المائلة توجد حساسات مستقيمة وحساسات منفصلة، وتعمل الحساسات المستقيمة والمائلة على النحو الآتي:
توصل الصفيحة الكهربائية بمولد الترددات الكهربائية وتوصل الصفيحة الأخرى بالمستقبل، ويتم تحريك الحساس، مهما كان تصميمه،بمحاذاة سطح القطعة على طبقة من سائل التماس، وقد يكون التماس مباشراً عندما تكون سماكة طبقة التماس أقل من طول الموجة، أو من بعد عندما تكون سماكة طبقة التماس 1- 3 مم، أو بالغمر عندما تكون طبقة التماس كبيرة (الاختبار في الماء).
ويتعلق اختيار طبقة سائل التماس بخشونة سطح التماس للقطعة المراد فحصها، وبلدونة مادة الوقاية.
وتعد قيمة تردد الذبذبات فوق الصوتية، وكذلك زاوية ميل المحور البصري، وزاوية الموشور، وغيرها من محددات (بارامترات) الحساس. وكذلك تتعلق نتائج الفحص بقدرة الكاشف على تحليل مكان توضع العيب إذ كلما كانت أبعاد العيب (فجوة، أو تشقق) قليلة كانت قدرة التحليل لدى الكاشف أعلى وبالعكس. وتحدد سماكةُ الطبقة السطحية للقطعة المنطقة الميتة التي لا يكتشف العيب فيها، وتوجد المنطقة الميتة فقط عند الفحص بالصدى النبضي، وهذه إحدى نقائص هذه الطريقة، وتتحدد قدرة التحليل بأقل مسافة بين عيبين متجاورين يظهران منفصلين، ويمكن بوساطة الفحص بالصدى قياس المسافة التي يبعدها العيب عن السطح وكذلك ارتفاعه، ويمكن الكشف عن عيبين متراكبين جزئياً.
وباستخدام كاشف لا يتجاوز وزنه 3كغ فحص ألواح من الفولاذ والألمنيوم والتيتانيوم وغيرها تراوح سماكتها بين 6 و 50مم.
*الأسس التقنية للفحص بالصدى النبضي:* تحضر القطع للفحص على نحو يكون معه السطح الذي سيتحرك عليه الحساس خالياً من الحفر والتعاريج كما يجب أن ينظف السطح من آثار شظايا المعدن والصدأ وتفرغ الخزانات والأنابيب من السوائل قبل فحصها، ويتم اختيار زاوية إدخال الشعاع وحدود حركة الحساس، لكي يمكن تعريض مساحة القطعة كلها للأشعة المباشرة والمنعكسة، وتحدد مدة المسح لدى الجهاز الكاشف، لكي يطابق القسم الأكبر من المسح مسار النبضة فوق الصوتية في المعدن المراد فحصه.
قبل الشروع في اختبار القطعة بالصدى النبضي، يجب التحقق، بموجب النماذج القياسية، من المحددات (البارامترات) الآتية: 
تردد الذبذبات فوق الصوتية والحساسية الحدية وزاوية إدخال الشعاع فوق الصوتي في المعدن وخطأ قياس العمق والمنطقة الميتة وقدرة التحليل باتجاه التعرض للأشعة ومدة النبضة السابرة والبعد الأدنى للعيب الذي يجري إظهاره بسرعة الفحص المعتمدة.
وأهم نتائج البحوث في مجال الاختبارات غير المخربة (1995- 1996) تطوير المجهر الصوتي القادر على اختبار الأجزاء المعدنية المعرضة للإشعاع في المحطات النووية سواء في تقدير أمان التجهيزات أو مدة العمل المتبقية لهذه العناصر تقديراً عالي الدقة، ويشمل ذلك مراقبة تجاويف التقلصات والتحري عن العيوب الحجمية الموجودة على أعماق قليلة من السطوح الداخلية، وكذلك التشققات المجهرية التي لا تزيد على المكرومتر وتحليل الإشارات الصادرة.
*ويتألف المجهر الصوتي من جزءين رئيسين:*
جزء فاحص يعمل في المناطق الحساسة التي تكون معرضة للإشعاع في المحطات النووية، وجزء يكون في غرفة المراقبة ويستقبل الإشارات الصادرة عن الجزء الفاحص.
ويعمل المجهر الصوتي بتردد يراوح بين 15 و 20 غيغاهرتز. وسيعمل التصميم النهائي له بتردد يراوح بين 0.5و 1 غيغاهرتز وهذا يعبّر عن دقة عظيمة في القياس لكشف أي تشققات لا تزيد على المكرومتر.



*وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه*​ 

*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​*أخيكم سلام العالم*
*يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة*​


----------



## سلام العالم (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 

*الاختبار بأشعة رونتجن وأشعة غاما: *​*يعتمد في كشف العيوب الداخلية في المعادن وفي الوصلات اللحامية على خاصة أشعة رونتجن (أشعة X) وأشعة غاما وقدرتها العالية على النفوذ في مختلف الأجسام الصلبة والمعدنية. وتنقص شدة الأشعة عادة عند مرورها في المادة، إذ يضعف الإشعاع بحسب قانون معين تبعاً للتركيب الكيمياوي للمعدن المفحوص وسماكته وطاقة الإشعاع. ويجري تسجيل الشدة المتغيرة للإشعاع المار في الجسم المفحوص، من السطح المقابل للسطح المفحوص بوساطة صفيحة تصوير إشعاعي كاشف، أو بوساطة منظومة بصرية إلكترونية أو بعداد إلكترونات. ويضعف الإشعاع عند مروره في المعدن الحاوي على عيوب جيب غازي أو مادة خبيثة أو شقوق أو غيرها. لكنه أقل مما في المعدن المصمت. وعند تسجيل العيب بوساطة صفيحة التصوير الإشعاعي فإن الإشعاع يترك على مادة الصفيحة تأثيراً كيمياوياً يظهر اسوداداً في الصفيحة يدل على أماكن وجود العيوب، وتتصف هذه الأماكن بأكبر شدة للإشعاع، وتظهر العيوب على هيئة بقع وخطوط سوداء على الخلفية الفاتحة للقطعة المعدنية.*
*الأجهزة المستعملة: تنتج الصناعة أجهزة رونتجن على هيئة نظم متكاملة مدمجة مؤلفة من أنبوب رونتجن مع محول التوتر العالي أو أنبوب رونتجن منفصلة توصل كاملة بمنبع تغذيتها وهي نوعان: متنقل «للورش» أو ثابت للمخابر،وأكثرها يعمل بتوتر 120 ك.ف، وبأقصى تيار للمصعد anode (5- 10أمبير)، تستعمل أجهزة رونتجن النبضية بصورة رئيسة في الأعمال الإنشائية.
أما أجهزة غاما فتتألف من رأس فاحص، يحتوي على نظير مشع،ويضم أيضاً جهاز تحريك المنبع، وناقل العبوة ولوحة تحكم، ويعد السيزيوم 137 والكوبلت 60 والإيريديوم 192 والثوليوم 170 المنابع الأساسية لإشعاعات غاما، وهي خطرة جداً على الإنسان. ويبين الشكل 6 مخططاً لجهاز أشعة غاما.
ويمكن حمل أجهزة غاما أو نقلها على عجلات،ويوصل المشع إلى منطقة الفحص عن طريق ناقل العبوة على مسافة 5- 12م، ومن الضروري استخدام هذه الأجهزة لفحص المعادن ووصلات اللحام في الأماكن التي يصعب الوصول إليها، وكذلك في فحص خطوط أنابيب النفط والغاز والخزانات.
وعندما يستلزم الأمر فحص الفولاذ الذي تزيد سماكته على 70مم فيجب الحصول على أشعة X باستطاعة كبيرة من المسرِّعات الخطية ومن الميكروترونات والبيتاترونات، وهذه الأجهزة تولد أشعة X بكثافة وحساسية أكبر للفحص ويكون زمن الفحص أقل.
وتستخدم الصفائح التصويرية الإشعاعية بحواجز أو من دون حواجز، وتخصص مختلف مستويات الحساسية للصفائح لأهداف محددة، فمثلاً تستخدم الصفيحة رقم 5 لكشف العيوب ذات البعد الأصغر، وغيرها لكشف العيوب العميقة، وغيرها.
ومن المميزات الأساسية للصفيحة التصويرية حساسيتها للإشعاعات المتباينة الشدة، وقدرتها على كشف العيوب المتقاربة.





(الشكل -6): مخطط جهاز أشعة غاما ​
1- جهاز تحريك للتحكم. 2- سلك التغذية. 3- خرطوم التوصيل. 
4- حامل منع الإشعاع. 5- الرأس المشع. 6- ناقل العبوة

تقنية الفحص الإشعاعي: يتم اختيار نوع الإشعاع تبعاً لسماكة المعدن المراد فحصه، وأهمية المنتجات ذات العلاقة، والأنواع المتوافرة من مصادر الإشعاع. فمثلاً عند فحص المنتجات التي يمكن أن تكون فيها عيوب ذات أبعاد كبيرة، يفضل استخدام النظائر المشعة (أشعة غاما) وتكون الحساسية النسبية للنظائر المشعة 4٪ ويعني ذلك أنه يمكن إظهار عيب ارتفاعه 4مم في لوح سماكته 100مم، وتتمتع الأنواع المختلفة من النظائر المشعة بحساسية نسبية مختلفة ويتم التحضير للتصوير باختيار صفيحة التصوير بأشعة X بموجب جداول ومخططات بيانية (الشكل7).





(الشكل -7) بياني يحدد مدة تعريض صفائح فولاذية حتى سماكة 75مم لأشعة إكس​

أما في الاختبار المعتمد على أشعة غاما فيستعان بمخططات بيانية معيارية لتحديد زمن التعرض للإشعاع والمسافة بين مصدر الإشعاع ونوعية الصفيحة التصويرية الحساسة (الشكل 8).
الطرائق الحديثة لكشف العيوب بالإشعاع: تعد طريقة التصوير الجاف بأشعة رونتجن، والكشف الداخلي التلفزيوني من الطرائق الحديثة لكشف العيوب في المعادن بوساطة الإشعاع.
وينحصر مبدأ التصوير الجاف بأشعة X بكشف العيوب باستعمال رقائق من الفولاذ أو خلائط الألمنيوم تطلى سطوحها بطبقة من مادة جيدة الناقلية (السيلينيوم)، وتشحن الرقائق مسبقاً. وتحت تأثير أشعة X أو غاما، تفقد الرقائق الشحنات الكهربائية، وتصبح الشحنة المتبقية ضعيفة كلما ازدادت شدة الإشعاعات.





(الشكل -8) بياني يحدد مدة تعريض صفائح الفولاذ الأشعة غاما لأنواع مختلفة من المواد المشعة​1- توليوم 170، 2- سترونسيوم 85، 3- إريديوم 192، 
4- سيزيوم 137، 5- بوروبيوم 152، 6- كوبالت 60،

وتكون شدة الإشعاعات أعلى في أماكن توضُّع العيوب، ولذا فإن الشحنة المتبقية في أماكن العيوب تصبح ضعيفة، وينتج من هذه المؤثرات توزع إلكتروستاتي جديد على الرقائق يمكن تحويله إلى صورة مرئية عند إظهاره. وتنحصر عملية الإظهار برش الرقائق الحاوية على العيوب بمسحوقٍ مشحون مسبقاً شحناً كهربائياً ويحتاج ذلك عادة إلى 10- 40 ثانية، ويتم تنفيذ عملية شحن الرقائق ومسحوق الإظهار بوساطة تفريغ كهربائي بتوتر يراوح بين 7 و12 ك.ف. وتعادل مدة الشحن 10- 12ثانية وتحافظ الصفيحة على الشحنة مدة لا تزيد على 30 دقيقة ويقارب عمر الرقائق 700 دورة من دورات الشحن والتفريغ، وتنفذ عملية سحب النسخ من الصفيحة بتماسها مع ورقة عادية تثبت عليها الصورة الحاصلة للقطعة المفحوصة. تقترب الحساسية النسبية لطريقة التصوير الجاف من حساسية طريقة التصوير الإشعاعي، وتنحصر أفضلية التصوير الجاف على التصوير الإشعاعي في سهولة الإظهار وسرعة الحصول على الصورة.
أما طريقة الكشف الداخلي التلفزيوني فتعتمد على إظهار الأجسام المعدة للاختبار والمعرضة للأشعة على شاشة التلفزيون، وتظهر عندئذ أبعاد العيوب وأشكالها، وتستخدم عادة أشعة X وتقوم الأنابيب المهبطية والمحولات الإلكترونية والبصرية وغيرها بتحويل الإشعاعات، بعد عبورها القطعة المراد فحصها، إلى أشعة مرئية. وبعض هذه التجهيزات قادر على كشف العيوب في سطوح معدنية حتى سماكة 70مم وبحساسية 3-4٪ وبسرعة مسح مقدارها1.5مم/ دقيقة ويستخدم صمام التصوير التلفزيوني vidicon بأشعة X لفحص الفولاذ مثلاً، إلى جانب أجهزة الكشف الداخلي بأشعة X ومن هذه الأجهزة المنظومة التلفزيونية المتضمنة صماماً رونتجنياً، وتُحوَّل الصورة الرونتجنية مباشرة إلى إشارة مرئية يمكن نقلها في وحدة الاتصال إلى أنبوب الاستقبال التلفزيوني، وتتحول الصورة الإلكترونية إلى صورة ضوئية (الشكل9).





(الشكل -9): منظومة تلفزيونية لفحص عيوب المعادن مزودة بفيديكون رونتجني. ​
1- منبع الإشعاع، 2- المعدن المفحوص 
3- فيديكون رونتجني ، 4- وحدة اتصال، 5- جهاز تلفزيوني

تتصف الوحدات التلفزيونية الصناعية بحساسية نسبية مرتفعة للتصوير على شاشات أجهزة الكشف الداخلي بأشعة رونتجن، يمكن بوساطتها فحص المعادن أو وصلات اللحام التي تصل سماكتها إلى 15مم بدقة عالية جداً.
وبفضل تطور طرائق جديدة مبنية على استخدام الحاسوب، أصبح ممكناً اليوم التصوير الرونتجني التلفزيوني لمنتجات معدنية وللحامٍ أكثر سماكة.
اختبار المعادن بالفحص المغنطيسي: يعتمد فحص المعدن مغنطيسياً على إظهار مجالات التشتت عند مرور خطوط القوة المغنطيسية في أماكن وجود العيوب، فإذا وضع مسحوق حديدي مغنطيسي على سطح المعدن، يتجمع المسحوق فوق مكان العيب على هيئة طيف موجه بانتظام (الشكل10).
ينفذ التمغنط بإمرار التيار في القطعة المراد فحصها وبتوليد مجال مغنطيسي حول القطعة تحت تأثير مغنطيس طبيعي أو مغنطيس كهربائي، ويتحدد عدم انتظام المجال المغنطيسي بالحساس الذي يتمثل هنا بالمسحوق المغنطيسي، وهو الذي يبين موقع العيب وامتداده بالقطعة. والطريق الملائمة لإحداث تدفق مغنطيسي هي إمرار تيار مستمر كثافته 15- 20أمبير/مم2 في لفات السلك الملفوف من ثلاث إلى ست لفات على القطعة المراد فحصها، ويمكن بمساعدة المسحوق المغنطيسي إظهار أي عيوب داخلية مهما كانت، ويستخدم هذا النوع من الاختبار لكشف الشقوق الداخلية، وانفصال المعدن إلى طبقات وكذلك كشف التجاويف الغازية الكبيرة، والمسامية والتكونات الخبيثة الداخلية.





(الشكل - 10): اختبار المعادن بالفحص المغناطيسي ​
أ: يبين مرور الفيض المغناطيسي على قطعة معدنية معدة لاختبار وجود عيوب فيها. 
ب: مغنطة قطعة معدنية بمرور تيار كهربائي في الملف (a á). 
1- لفات السلك، 2- تشقق في المعدن، 3- القطعة المعدة للاختبار

وهناك طريقتان للفحص بمساعدة المسحوق المغنطيسي: الطريقة الجافة والطريقة الرطبة.
ففي الطريقة الأولى، يكون المسحوق (برادة الحديد) جافاً،وفي الطريقة الثانية، يكون المسحوق المغنطيسي معلقاً في السائل (كيروسين،محلول الصابون، ماء).
ويمكن، بالطريقة الجافة، كشف العيوب السطحية والداخلية في حين يفضل كشف العيوب السطحية بالطريقة الرطبة.
وتستخدم أيضاً طريقة تسجيل التغيرات المغنطيسية على شريط مغنطيسي، لفحص المعادن وخلائطها، ومناطق اللحام، وتعتمد هذه الطريقة على تسجيل مجالات التشتت التي تتولد فوق العيوب، على شريط مغنطيسي ثم استعادتها بكاشف مغنطيسي، وتُتبع هذه الطريقة، في فحص الأنابيب ووصلاتها،والهياكل المصنوعة من ألواح معدنية سماكتها تراوح بين 4و16مم.
اختبار المواد بتحليل طيف القوس الكهربائية للمادة: تستخدم في معامل الصلب وفي المخابر المتخصصة طريقة القوس الكهربائية المسلطة على المادة لمعرفة النسب المئوية لمكونات الفولاذ أو الخلائط المعدنية الأخرى.
ويعتمد على مبدأ تحليل إضاءة قوس كهربائية تسلط على الخليطة المعدنية، وبوساطة جهازٍ محللٍ طيفي، مرتبط بحاسوب رقمي، تحدد بسرعة وبدقة نسبة المكونات في الفولاذ (من كروم ونيكل وفحم وغيرها) ويعتمد على هذه الطريقة لبساطتها ودقتها في مراقبة إنتاج معامل الصلب، وذلك بإجراء عدة قياسات على نماذج من الحديد والفولاذ على مدار ساعات الإنتاج اليومي، إضافة إلى استعمالها في تحديد النسب المئوية للخلائط الخاصة (فولاذ، تنغستين، مولبدين وغيرها).
اختبار المواد في النفق الهوائي فوق الصوتي تحت شروط البرودة القصوى:
وهي تجارب حديثة ومرتفعة النفقة، هدفها فحص مقاومة بعض الخلائط المعدنية من فولاذ - تيتانيوم وغيرها في تحمل التقلص والتمدد السريعين في سرعات أكبر من سرعة الصوت، وتستعمل بوجه خاص لاختبار مقاومة هياكل الصواريخ وهياكل الطائرات فوق الصوتية التي تحلق على ارتفاعات عالية (من 2-8ماك). وكما هو معلوم فإن السرعات العالية تسبب ارتفاعاً شديداً في درجة حرارة هيكل الطائرة أو الصاروخ أو المكوك الفضائي التي تصل إلى 1000- 1800 درجة مئوية وذلك ناتج من احتكاك ذرات الهواء مع المعدن .
ومن المعلوم أن درجة حرارة الجو على ارتفاعات شاهقة تراوح 40 و 60 درجة مئوية تحت الصفر. وهذا التباين الكبير في درجات الحرارة يضاف إليه سرعة الطائرات إلى أضعاف سرعة الصوت، يعرض هيكل الطائرة ومسامير التثبيت إلى إجهادات ميكانيكية هائلة يصعب التنبؤ بها، لذا يتم فحص نماذج مصغرة ضمن نفق هوائي صنعي، يضمن تدفق تيار هواء بسرعة مقدارها عدة مرات سرعة الصوت، توفرها عنفات خاصة متسلسلة ويجهز النفق أيضاً بضواغط، لتبريد الهواء حتى درجات متدنية تراوح بين 50 و 60 درجة مئوية تحت الصفر.





(الشكل -11): تمثيل النفق الدائري المغلق 

1- نفق دائري مغلق، 2- جزء مستقيم​ 
تدور الكتلة الهوائية السريعة جداً والباردة في نفق مغلق دائري أحد أجزائه مستقيم يخصص لوضع النماذج المصغرة للطائرات المعدة للاختبار (الشكل 11) وبهذا الجهاز يمكن اختبار عدد كبير من الخلائط المعدنية لدراسة المعادن في شروط قاسية من السرعة والبرودة القصوى.
اختبار المواد تحت شروط مركبة (حرارة وضغط وإشعاع ذري): لاحظ الخبراء في المدة الأخيرة حدوث تشققات خطرة في الجسم الفولاذي لقلب المفاعل الذري المستخدم في المحطات النووية لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية.
وتتوضع تلك التشققات حول فتحات أنابيب التبريد وكذلك أنابيب قضبان التحكم في المفاعل كما وجد أن تلك التشققات حصلت بسبب الإجهادات المطبقة على المعدن من قذف نيوتروني وحرارة عالية وضغط مرتفع. وهي تسبب خطراً كبيراً على تشغيل المفاعلات مما يترتب عليه إيقاف عدد كبير منها لتبديل تلك الوصلات الفولاذية، مما يسبب خسارات مادية كبيرة لم تكن في مجال تقديرات الخبراء من قبل.
لذلك بدأت سلسلة من الأبحاث هدفها وضع الأسس القياسية لاختبار مجموعة من نماذج الخلائط المعدنية، ووضع طرائق حديثة في لحم المعادن، وتعريضها لإشعاع ذري،وضغط عالٍ وحرارة مرتفعة لمدد طويلة زمنياً لاختبار الخلائط المقاومة لشروط عمل مركبة.
اختبار السطوح بقياس التداخل الضوئي: إن المبدأ الأساسي في التداخل الضوئي هو أنه عندما تلتقي موجتان ضوئيتان فإنهما تتداخلان إحداهما مع الأخرى فإذا انطبقت ذروة إحدى الموجتين على قاع الموجة الأخرى (كانتا متعاكستين في الطور) كان التداخل هداماً وأبطلت إحداهما الأخرى. أما إذا تطابقت ذروتا الموجتين وتطابق قاعاهما (كانتا متفقتين في الطور) فإن الموجتين تقوّي إحداهما الأخرى.
وتستعمل التداخلات الضوئية لقياس تنقلات ضعيفة جداً أو تشوهات صغيرة.
وإن تقنيات التداخل الضوئي الحديثة العالية الدقة توفر فهماً أفضل لكيفية تصدع المواد، وتتيح بذلك تصميم منتجات تكون أكثر ثقة وأطول عمراً. والشكل -12 يبين صورة تداخلية لأثر صدع في عينة معدنية تظهر تضاريس السطح الخشن التي تولدت حين أجهدت العينة حتى نقطة تصدعها.





وقد قامت تقنية التداخل الضوئي أيضاً بدور مهم في تحسين شرائط التسجيل المغنطيسية وصنعها، فالاختبار يبين جودة أداء شريط الفيديو أو شرائط التسجيل المغنطيسية وصنعها، أو شرائط تسجيل الحاسوب إذ إن كفاية التسجيل تتعلق مباشرة بخشونة السطح.
ولما كانت هذه الطريقة سريعة في اختبار السطوح من دون تماس مع السطح ومن دون أي تخريب، فإن هذه الطريقة أسهمت في إنقاص نفقة صنع شرائط التسجيل المغنطيسية وأقراص الحاسوب وسطوح الرقاقات الميكروية mecro chips كما تحسن كذلك أداء هذه المواد وجودتها تحسناً كبيراً.
وكذلك يُعتمد على طريقة قياس التداخل الضوئي لدراسة كيف تبلى منتجات مثل أقراص الحاسوب أو مدارج الكريات بغية تحسين نوعيتها.
وقد تبين عند اختبار سطوح أفلام التصوير أن تضاريسها السطحية تتبع في الغالب الكثافة الضوئية للصورة أي نقاط التعتيم فيها وقد ساعد قياس التداخل الضوئي في تحسين التباين في الصورة الفوتوغرافية بقياس انحدار تضاريسها السطحية، ومعلومات من هذا النوع هي مهمة جداً وتفيد في تحسين صناعة الأفلام.
وتعتمد طريقة اختبار السطوح بقياس التداخل الضوئي على طبيعة الضوء الموجية لإجراء قياسات بالغة الدقة لتضاريس السطوح. إذ إن التداخل يتيح تحليلاً مثالياً ولا يتضمن تماساً فيزيائياً مع السطح الذي يراد دراسته ولكن تفسير صور التداخل وتحويلها إلى قياسات مفيدة لبنية سطح المادة صعب جداً، لأن مخططات التداخل تتألف من أنماط سريعة التواتر لشرائط مضيئة ومظلمة إلى درجة يصعب معها استنتاج صورة واضحة ودقيقة لسطح المادة المختبرة.
بيد أن تطور البرامج الحاسوبية، لإظهار صور ثلاثية الأبعاد يولدها الحاسوب، سهل توفير مقدار كبير جداً من المعلومات عن مخطط التداخل بطريقة واضحة، وهكذا تم الجمع بين مقياس التداخل والحواسيب الحديثة التي تتصف بقدرتها العالية على رسم المخططات البيانية المعقدة.
وطريقة اختبار السطوح بقياس التداخل الضوئي تنافس مباشرة طريقة فحص السطوح بوساطة المجاهر الضوئية والإلكترونية لأن هذه المجاهر تميز تفاصيل دقيقة جداً إلا أنها تعجز بوجه عام عن قياس ارتفاع النتوءات والعيوب التي تكثر على السطح.
والطريقة القياسية التقليدية المعروفة باسم القياس الإبري للتضاريس stylus profilometry تتضمن إبرة تسجيل تتحرك عمودياً ملامسة لسطح العينة المراد فحصها، فيسجل صعود الإبرة وهبوطها تضاريس سطح العينة على شريط رقيق،ويكمن عيب هذه الطريقة في أن ضغط رأس الإبرة على السطح ضغطاً شديداً يمكن أن يخرب سطح الأفلام والشرائط وأقراص الحاسوب، لذلك كان للتداخل الضوئي مميزات مهمة في دراسة بنية السطوح. والأداة السابرة الوحيدة المستخدمة هي حزمة ضوئية ضعيفة الشدة، حتى لا تكون متلفة لسطح المادة. ويمكن للتداخل - من حيث المبدأ - أن يحلل تضاريس السطح التي تبلغ ارتفاعاتها بضعة أنغسترومات.
ويستخدم مبدأ التداخل في عدة مقاييس للتداخل. وأول هذه المقاييس هو مقياس ميكلسون للتداخل الضوئي الذي يبين (الشكل 13) طريقة عمله.





(الشكل -13) أسلوب قياس التداخل الضوئي على مقياس ميكلسون​

يحدث التداخل الضوئي عندما تتلاقى موجتان أو مجموعة من الموجات، ففي الطراز الحديث من مقياس ميكلسون للتداخل، تسقط حزمة ليزر على مرآة نصف عاكسة تجزئ الحزمة إلى حزمتين في مسارين متعامدين فتنعكس إحدى الحزمتين عن العينة وتنعكس الأخرى عن المرآة المرجعية. وحين تلتقي الموجتان بعد انعكاسهما تتولد من تراكبهما موجة تكون شدة ضيائها عظمى إذا كانت الموجتان متفقتين في الطور وتكون شدتها صغرى إذا كانت الموجتان متعاكستين في الطور.
وتتناوب المناطق المظلمة والمضيئة،التي تسمى أهداب التداخل، في الصورة التداخلية أو مخطط التداخل المبين في الصف السفلي، وتغير نتوءات سطح العينة وأغواره طول المسار الذي تقطعه الحزمة الأولى فتغير بذلك العلاقة المكانية بين الحزمتين وشكل الأهداب التي تُظهر تضاريس سطح العينة مثلما تفعل خطوط المناسيب (الارتفاعات) على مصور جغرافي.
وتقتضي إحدى طرائق تحليل قياس التداخل بالحاسوب تكوين ثلاث صور تداخلية للعينة، وهي في هذه الحالة شريط فيديو خشن جداً.









(الشكل -14) مقياس التداخل الليزري

(الشكل -15) مقياس التداخل المجهري​ 
يغير تحريك العينة المسافة التي تقطعها الحزمة الأولى ويغيّر الأطوار في الموجة المتجمعة.
وبتحليل تغيّر الضياء في كل نقطة من الصورة التداخلية يمكن الكشف عن طور الموجة ومن ثم ارتفاع السطح في النقطة المقابلة من سطح العينة ثم تُرسم هذه المعلومات صورةً ثلاثية الأبعاد (أقصى اليمين في الأسفل).





(الشكل -16) تضاريس سطح نموذجي لشريط مغنطيسي​

والمقياس الثاني هو مقياس التداخل الليزري الموضح في الشكل -14 إذ يوجه مقياس التداخل الليزري الماسح حزمة ليزرية مركزة نحو عينة متحركة ويقوم معدِّل بتغيير تواتر (تردد) حزمة العينة فيجعلها تولد نسقاً منتظماً من التداخل عندما تمتزج مع الحزمة الأصلية. إذ تغير النتوءات والأغوار التي على سطح العينة طول المسار فيتغير النسق وتظهر بذلك تضاريس العينة.
أما المقياس الثالث فهو مقياس التداخل المجهري المبين في الشكل -15 ويتألف من مقياس ميكلسون الذي يتضمن عدسات مكبرة وصينية متحركة للعينة.
تسجل آلة تصوير فيديوي أنماطاً تداخلية لثلاثة أوضاع للعينة وتحولها إلى معلومات رقمية تكوّن منها برامج الحاسوب صورة ثلاثية الأبعاد لسطح العينة.





(الشكل -17) صورة ضوئية (فوتوغرافية) لخريطة اختبار بمقياس التداخل المجهري​

ويبين الشكلان 16 و 17 أمثلة عن نتائج استعمال هذه المقاييس لاختبار نعومة سطح شريط مغنطيسي.
ويتطلب تسجيل مخططات التداخل الضرورية باستعمال مقياس التداخل المجهري ثانيتين تقريباً، وهو الزمن اللازم لقياس مخطط معالم السطح باستعمال مقياس التداخل الليزري الماسح، أما الحاسوب فيتطلب نحو دقيقتين لتحليل المعلومات الواردة من مقياس التداخل ويمكن للحاسوب، بالاعتماد على المعالجة الرقمية، إجراء تعديلات كثيرة من تضخيم للتضاريس الرأسية للصورة، وإضافة الألوان إلى التفاصيل، أو إظهار مناظر جانبية.
ويمكن للحاسوب، بمعالجات رياضية، تحديد ارتفاع معالم السطح التي يكشفها مقياس التداخل أو عمقها أو حجمها، وتحليل طبوغرافية السطح الإجمالية ضمن المساحة المدروسة.
إن الاعتماد على هذه الطرائق الحديثة ساعد في إنقاص نفقة إنتاج المواد وقدم طريقة مثالية لدراسة حزوز التآكل وعرّف بآلية تآكل المواد المصنعة.


وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​ 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​ 
*


----------



## alharbi777 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا أخي سلام على هذه الإفادة الطيبة

وتعتبر مادة المواد الإساسية ومادة مواد معدنية و1 ومواد معدنية 2 من افضل المواد عندي لما فيها من علم وإسبر لأغوار هذه المعادن التي سخرها الله للناس

وقد قمنا بعمل اختبارات لكنها بسيطة ابسط مما ذكرت مثل اختبار الشد عن طريق جهاز هيدروليكي موصل به جهاز كمبيوتر يوضح الرسم البياني لتحمل المادة ونقطة الانهيار
وانا من عشاق جداول السبائك لأن هذا العلم يعتبر علم سري لم يكشف عنه إلا قريبا حتى أن الألمان إلى يومنا هذا لا ينشرون جداول خلط السبائك عندهم واكتشافاتهم فيه


----------



## سلام العالم (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
* 




alharbi777 قال:


> مشكور يا أخي سلام على هذه الإفادة الطيبة
> 
> وتعتبر مادة المواد الإساسية ومادة مواد معدنية و1 ومواد معدنية 2 من افضل المواد عندي لما فيها من علم وإسبر لأغوار هذه المعادن التي سخرها الله للناس
> 
> ...


 

*​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]جزآكم الله خيراً أخي ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه[/FONT]
​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]أخيكم سلام العالم[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة
*[/FONT]


----------



## kito (1 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير على المجهود لكن ممكن مرجع او كتاب فى اختبارات المواد لو سمحت؟؟؟


----------



## mohame_ refaat (2 مارس 2008)

اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا عما قدمت هذا العمل الاكثر من جيد ونرجو مزيد من المعلومات عن المواد وعلم المود ولك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله خير عن ما قدمت


----------



## سلام العالم (10 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 




kito قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير على المجهود لكن ممكن مرجع او كتاب فى اختبارات المواد لو سمحت؟؟؟


 

جزآكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وإنشاء الله نجد كتاب أو مرجع قريباً

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه
​




والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## محمود33 (13 مارس 2008)

السلم عليكم ورحمة من ألله وبركاتة


----------



## سلام العالم (14 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



mohame_ refaat قال:


> اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا عما قدمت هذا العمل الاكثر من جيد ونرجو مزيد من المعلومات عن المواد وعلم المود ولك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله خير عن ما قدمت


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه





والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (14 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



محمود33 قال:


> السلم عليكم ورحمة من ألله وبركاتة


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبراكته

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه





والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## مممح (16 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح المفصل الرائع, و جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## سلام العالم (16 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​​ 



مممح قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح المفصل الرائع, و جزاك الله كل خير.


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (17 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي علي المجهود الجبار


----------



## سلام العالم (22 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​





العقاب الهرم قال:


> مشكور اخي علي المجهود الجبار


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## اطلحاوى (22 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا بارك اللة فيك


----------



## مهندس احمد غازى (22 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (25 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بكم


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (25 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بكم


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (25 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بكم


----------



## halim mohamed (26 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## turnur1 (27 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سلام العالم (27 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



اطلحاوى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا بارك اللة فيك


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (27 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



مهندس احمد غازى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (27 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 


أبوعبدالله محمد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بكم


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

شكراً علي كل هذا الاهتمام


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (27 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



halim mohamed قال:


> شكرا اخى الكريم


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (27 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



turnur1 قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## داليا محمد درويش (28 مارس 2008)

مشكور يا اخي علي هذه المعلومات


ولكن اريد معلومات اكثرعن ماكينات الاختبار الحديثة - مقاييس الانفعال


ارجو المساعدة في اقرب وقت


شكرا:73::18::75:
​


----------



## الأسكندراني (29 مارس 2008)

*السلام عليكم*



kito قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير على المجهود لكن ممكن مرجع او كتاب فى اختبارات المواد لو سمحت؟؟؟



أخي يوجد مرجع جيد جدا باللغة العربية وهو كتاب "المواد الهندسية, مقاومتها واختبارها" وهو جزأين
للدكتور/ عبد الكريم محمد عطا أستاذ مقاومة المواد واختبارها هندسة عين شمس 
والدكتور/أحمد علي العريان أستاذ خواص المواد واختبارها هندسة القاهرة
ويوجد بالمكتبات وخاصة الموجودة أمام هندسة عين شمس


----------



## سلام العالم (29 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​





داليا محمد درويش قال:


> مشكور يا اخي علي هذه المعلومات​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وانشاء الله حينما نجد معلومات جديدة نضعها

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​




أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (29 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



الأسكندراني قال:


> أخي يوجد مرجع جيد جدا باللغة العربية وهو كتاب "المواد الهندسية, مقاومتها واختبارها" وهو جزأين
> للدكتور/ عبد الكريم محمد عطا أستاذ مقاومة المواد واختبارها هندسة عين شمس
> والدكتور/أحمد علي العريان أستاذ خواص المواد واختبارها هندسة القاهرة
> ويوجد بالمكتبات وخاصة الموجودة أمام هندسة عين شمس


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


ولكن أعتقد أن أخنا يريد كتاب إلكتروني يتصفح من خلال الكمبيوتر وليس كتاب ورقي فإذا تفضلت وبحثت عن كتاب إلكتروني فأرجوا أن تضعه هنا للإفادة .

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​
أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## ابو الاس (21 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم جزاك الله خير الجزاء

ونفعنا الله من علمك

وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك

تقبل تحياتي وشكري


----------



## سلام العالم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



ابو الاس قال:


> اخي الكريم جزاك الله خير الجزاء
> 
> ونفعنا الله من علمك
> 
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م/يوسف (23 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
موضوع جميل جداااااا
بس لى طلب ممكن يكون هذا الموضوع عبارة عن 
word or pdf ) document


----------



## سلام العالم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



احمد كوردي اربيل قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأم​​


----------



## سلام العالم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



م/يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> موضوع جميل جداااااا
> بس لى طلب ممكن يكون هذا الموضوع عبارة عن
> Word Or Pdf ) Document


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وإنشاء الله عندما يتوفر الوقت نلبي طلبكم

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأم​​


----------



## عبده الشمري (1 يونيو 2009)

thanks you الففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف


----------



## سلام العالم (7 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



عبده الشمري قال:


> thanks you الففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأم​


----------



## حسن علاوي (9 يناير 2010)

*شكروتقدير*

:15::15:الله يبارك فيك ياطيب


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 يناير 2010)

الأخ المهندس سلام العالم 
الموضوع قيم ومفيد 
جزاك الله خيرا ..
وجعله في موازين عملك .


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (9 يناير 2010)

الاخ المهندس سلام

موضوع ممتاز كون هذا الموضوع ذو تطبيقات كثيرة جدا وفي مختلف المجالات وبالاخص موضع الفحوصات اللاتدميرية(ndt) جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## أحمد رأفت (11 يناير 2010)

رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــفعلآــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (12 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## مصطفى1987 (17 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير والله انكوم مثل الصديق في وقت الشدّه
و يعلم الله اني كل ما احتجت لحلقة بحث 
بقول مالي غير ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## مصطفى1987 (17 مايو 2010)

*علم المواد و هندستها*

السلام عليكم اخواني 
هذا الكتاب أضعه بين أيديكم 
كتاب علم المواد و هندستها المصدر غير المترجم
أرجو أن تستفيدو منه و أتمنى لكم التوفيق الدائم 
و تحياتي لكل طلاب الهندسة الطبية جامعة دمشق السنة الثانية:75:
Materials Science and Engineering



الــتــوقــيـــع :
أحـبّ مــا تـعـمـل لـكـي تـعـمـل مـا تـحـب


----------



## mohamed fayez (19 سبتمبر 2010)

turnur1 قال:


> بارك الله فيك


شكرا علي هذا الجهد


----------



## mohamed fayez (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
شكرا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## cappo3332003 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## mohamed fayez (19 سبتمبر 2010)

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله


----------



## engr.talal (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور على المواضيع ولكن لو تعمل تصغير للصوووووووووور يكون افضل


----------



## سلام العالم (17 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​



حسن علاوي قال:


> :15::15:الله يبارك فيك ياطيب


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم




وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (17 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ المهندس سلام العالم
> الموضوع قيم ومفيد
> جزاك الله خيرا ..
> وجعله في موازين عملك .


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​




والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (17 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 



م.بشار الراوي قال:


> الاخ المهندس سلام
> 
> موضوع ممتاز كون هذا الموضوع ذو تطبيقات كثيرة جدا وفي مختلف المجالات وبالاخص موضع الفحوصات اللاتدميرية(ndt) جزاك الله خيرا.


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (17 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​



أحمد رأفت قال:


> رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــفعلآــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​




أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (17 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​



محمود عزت احمد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​




أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (17 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​



مصطفى1987 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني
> هذا الكتاب أضعه بين أيديكم
> كتاب علم المواد و هندستها المصدر غير المترجم
> أرجو أن تستفيدو منه و أتمنى لكم التوفيق الدائم
> ...


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وشكرا علي الكتاب

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​




والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​





أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (17 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​



mohamed fayez قال:


> بارك الله فيكم
> شكرا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم




وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​




والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​





أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (17 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​



cappo3332003 قال:


> مشكور


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​






أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (17 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​




engr.talal قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووور على المواضيع ولكن لو تعمل تصغير للصوووووووووور يكون افضل


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​





والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## mohtaha (23 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك الجميع


----------



## سلام العالم (23 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 



mohtaha قال:


> بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك الجميع


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه
​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​




أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (13 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (13 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سلام العالم (15 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​



eng_mohamedreda قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ن ونفع الله بنا وبكم



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم م/ أحمد سويلم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## eldooood97 (15 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سلام العالم (15 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​



eldooood97 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ن ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم م/ أحمد سويلم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## علاء مهندس مواد (18 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي وهل من الممكن اثرائنا اكثر وخصوصا هذ الشي اختصاصي وللاسف ميتكلمون عنة كثير


----------



## سلام العالم (20 مايو 2011)

علاء مهندس مواد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي وهل من الممكن اثرائنا اكثر وخصوصا هذ الشي اختصاصي وللاسف ميتكلمون عنة كثير


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ن ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وإن شاء الله يكون هناك معلومات جديدة


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​




والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم م/ أحمد سويلم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------

